# Buying salt water tackle on line.



## BDD (Jul 3, 2017)

Any good places to order salt water fishing tackle online ?


----------



## Heisenberg (Jul 5, 2017)

I buy most of mine from amazon.  amazon has a pretty good selection if you know what you are looking for.  get a prime membership. it would help with those smaller orders and two day shipping. I dont live near a salt water tackle shop and must buy what i can online.  tackledirect is another one but a lot of their gear is not in stock and shipped from their supplier so make sure you see if it is in stock on their site before you order or expect a long lead time.


----------



## nickel back (Jul 6, 2017)

I have bought a good bit of stuff off of ebay and amazon.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 6, 2017)

BDD said:


> Any good places to order salt water fishing tackle online ?



What type stuff are you looking for specifically?


----------



## jeremyledford (Jul 6, 2017)

I buy a whole lot of stuff off brand new off of ebay. This week for instance I bought 2 Penn Fathom 40 2 speed lever drag reels. They are typically about a $300 reel but i found them on there for $224 plus ebay was running $20 off $100 so I put in two orders and got them for right at $204 each free shipping. I buy quality gear and shop local when i can but on big purchases I can save huge buying online and paying no tax and gas while trying to hunt something down. The primary thing I look for is how many reviews the seller has and make a decision from there. Never been screwed yet or received a product that wasn't exactly what it was supposed to be. I never pay MSRP for anything.


----------



## BDD (Jul 7, 2017)

Living in Coweta county no one carries the salt water stuff as far as wire leaders, good larger hooks 
Big spools of braded line ect…   I hate to take the time once I get to the coast to stop and buy it then
The time it takes to re spool.

 I think I’m just going to drive down the Bass Pro in Macon tomorrow morning and stock up, it’s only
An hour drive.  Need to be ready for a week vacation at Shellmans starting the 14th.


----------



## nickel back (Jul 8, 2017)

BDD said:


> Living in Coweta county no one carries the salt water stuff as far as wire leaders, good larger hooks
> Big spools of braded line ect…   I hate to take the time once I get to the coast to stop and buy it then
> The time it takes to re spool.
> 
> ...



Bass Pro is way over priced.....


----------



## Cumberlandjg (Jul 8, 2017)

Bass Pro in Macon is more geared towards freshwater gear and equipment, they do have salt water tackle but not what you'd expect. Amazon is way to go.


----------



## Scallen (Aug 26, 2017)

*Shark River Mail Order*

These guys have some of the best prices I have ever seen. I was search for Penn Fathom level winds and found them here cheaper than I could get them even with my Amazon Prime.

http://www.srmo.com/


----------

